# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour Đà Nẵng- Bà Nà- Hội An 4 ngày

## dulichanhsaomoi

Tour du lịch Đà Nẵng - Bà Nà - Hội An 
(Thời gian: 4 ngày 5 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô - Tàu)

Nói đến Đà Nẵng là du khách có thể hình dung ngay rằng đó là một thành phố tuyệt đẹp bên sông Hàn, bên bờ biển Đông với những nét quyến rũ chưa từng có ở các đô thị biển khác…

Đêm ngày 01: Khởi hành đi Đà Nẵng

20h00: Quý khách tại điểm hẹn, lên Ô tô khởi hành đi Đà  Nẵng, quý khách nghỉ đêm trên xe. (Nếu đi bằng Tàu, 19h00: Quý khách tập trung tại Ga tàu Hà Nội khởi hành đi Đà Nẵng chuyến tàu SE1, nghỉ đêm trên tàu, đến Đà Nẵn lúc 10h34’).

Ngày 01: Khám phá phố biển Đà Nẵng (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

13h05: Quý khách có mặt tại Đà Nẵng, xe đưa quý khách  vế khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều: Quý khách tự do khám phá  Bán Đảo Sơn Trà (Monkey Moutain). Viếng Linh Ứng Tự, tắm  biển Mỹ Khê (Được tạp chí Forbes bình chọn là 1 trong những bãi biển quyến rũ nhất HànhTinh).
Tối: Ăn tối với đặc sản “Bánh Tráng thịt heo hai đầu da & Mì Quảng”. Quý khách tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm: Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Trung Tâm Thương Mại, Khu phố ẩm thực, Café - Bar - Discotheque,... Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Nẵng.

Ngày 02: Khu du lịch Bà Nà – Núi Chúa   (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

Sáng    : Sau khi ăn sáng điểm tâm xe đưa quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Bà Nà - Suối Mơ đi Cáp Treo lên Đỉnh Bà Nà. tại Ga số 2 tham quan khu du lịch Bà Nà Bynight, đồi vọng cảnh, vườn tịnh tâm, cây bưởi 80 năm, chùa Linh Ứng Bà Nà, Tượng Thích Ca Phật Đài lớn nhất nước.Tiếp tục đi Cáp treo lên Ga 3 tham quan: Cầu treo, chinh phục đỉnh núi Chúa với độ cao 1487m so với mực nước biển. 
11h30: Quý khách đi xuống. Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều    : Quý khách tự do tắm biển tại bãi biển Mỹ Khê hoặc Sơn Trà.
Tối    : Quý khách tự do dạo chơi phố biển Đà Nẵng về đêm, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

Ngày 03: Đà Nẵng – Ngũ Hành Sơn – Phố Cổ Hội An   (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)


Sáng    : Sau khi ăn sáng điểm tâm, quý khách khởi hành tham quan Đô thị cổ Hội An được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản Văn hoá Thế giới, trên đường Quý khách dừng chân tham quan: Ngũ Hành Sơn – một tuyệt tác của thiên nhiên với những hang động huyền bí, thâm nghiêm (khám phá các hang động, vãn cảnh đẹp non nước trời mây, viếng những ngôi chùa thiêng). Thăm Làng đá Mỹ nghệ Non Nước, ngắm nhìn biển Non Nước – China Beach.
11h30: Đến Hội An, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều    : Bách bộ tham quan Phố cổ Hội An(Di Sản Văn Hoá Thế Giới): Nhà cổ Tấn Ký, Nhà cổ Phùng Hưng, Hội Quán Phước Kiến, Hội Quán Quảng Đông, Chùa Cầu Nhật Bản, Xưởng sản xuất mỹ nghệ, thưởng thức ca nhạc truyền thống lúc 15h15. Tham quan tắm biển Cửa Đại - Hội An. Xe đưa quý khách trở về Đà Nẵng nghỉ ngơi, ăn tối
Tối    :Quý khách tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm: Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Cầu Thuận Phước lung linh sắc màu hoặc đi Café - Bar - Discotheque,...

Ngày 04: Đà Nẵng khởi hành về   (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

- Sáng: Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn, tự do dạo bộ, hoặc đi trợ mua sắm quà lưu niệm về cho người thân và bạn bè. 
- 11h30: Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. 12h30: làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn.
- 13h00: Xe đưa quý khách ra Ga tàu lên chuyến tàu SE4 khởi hành về Hà Nội lúc 14h02’, quý khách nghỉ ngơi trên tàu (đi tàu quý khách tự túc ăn tối). Hoặc đi Ô tô về.

Ngày 05: Hà Nội

Sáng hôm sau: 06h00: Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay kết thúc chương trình, hẹn gặp lại quý khách!

Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 2.850.000 VNĐ
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách, tour chất lượng cao)
Ghi chú: Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời gian khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất! 

* DỊCH VỤ BAO GỒM:

1. Xe Ô tô đời mới  phục vụ theo chương trình. (vé tàu ngồi mềm khứ hồi nếu đi bằng tàu)
2. Khách sạn tiện nghi 2* sao. Ngủ 2- 3 người/ phòng. Các khách sạn có tên dưới đây hoặc tương đương: Sun Sea Hotel, Mỹ Khê Hotel và Blue sea Hotel. (Ngủ đôi tính phát sinh theo giá phòng).
3. Ăn các bữa theo chương trình (Bữa chính 90.000/suất – Bữa phụ 25.000/suất)- (Gồm 8 bữa ăn chính và 3 bữa ăn sáng).
4. Vé Cáp treo Bà Nà khứ/hồi 
5. Vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình
6. Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt phục vụ tận tình.
7. Bảo hiểm du lịch.

* KHÔNG BAO GỒM:

- Các bữa ăn trên tàu. Chi phí cá nhân: điện thoại, giặt là, uống tự gọi trong các bữa ăn, VAT và tham quan vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.
* Ghi chú: - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3932 0255/ Hotline: 0987 303 118 – Ms Mơ
Email:  dulichanhsaomoi@gmail.com
Website: Du lịch Quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới - New Starlight Travel - Nhà tổ chức du lịch hàng đầu Việt Nam - Du lich Quoc te Anh Sao Moi - New Starlight Travel - Nha to chuc du lich hang dau Viet Nam, datvemaybaygiare.vn, chothuexedulichhanoi.com

NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!
Du lịch biển Đà Nẵng - Bà Nà - Hội An, Tour đi Đà Nẵng - Du lich bien Da Nang - Ba Na - Hoi An, Tour di Da Nang - Du lịch Quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới - New Starlight Travel - Nhà tổ chức du lịch hàng đầu Việt Nam

----------

